# High Head Pressure and High Suction Pressure



## Rtadd

So I go to the job the other day and I have a older bryant ac system not working. So I check and find out that I had a bad dual capicatior so I replaced it and now I have a high head pressure and high suction pressure and the head pressure is jumping up and down and at first I thought that this is bc the system is off for a couple of days and it was like 100 degrees out but I am thinking I may have a system over charge and bad filter/drier :furious:


----------



## Acomfort

dirty condenser coil


----------



## airtrackinc

Yes your condenser is not working properly


----------

